# How old was your Golden Before they were completely Potty Trained??



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Just curious how old and how long it took to potty train your Golden...with Maggie at 8 weeks old she went to the back door the first night to go potty...she did have accidents when we werent home so I guess overall it took about a month before she could hold it...but with Mya its ongoing...shes a little more stubborn then Maggie, lol...

please share yours...


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry I should of said in the title...How LONG did it take to potty train your Golden....sorry


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin was so easy!! We brought him home at 9 weeks, he had 3-4 pee accidents in the first week and has never had another. He even runs to the door to throw up. LOL! I was grateful to have such an easy boy.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb learned pretty quickly, but he wasn't reliable on his own until about 4 months. And even then, he'd have a odd accident here or there until he was about 6 months.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly house trained very quickly of course I took him outside early and often and on a leash so I could praise him everytime he did the right thing.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We had some issues with Murphy, but that was probably mostly our fault. Once we started taking him out more, he had less accidents, then he caught on that if he told us he had to go, we would take him. I think by the time he was 3 months we were good to go..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine were both housebroken in two weeks. We got them at 8 weeks.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Bodhi was house trained from day one, no accidents ever, bar one that was entirely my son's fault. We got him at 9 weeks. I think the older they are the more time they have had with mom and are better trained to be clean. We also crate through the night which makes life better for everyone as well.:


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I think with both dogs WE were completely trained by the time they were 10 weeks old... 

I think THEY were 100% completely potty trained... maybe around 4-5 months for Park and 5-6 months for Camden. Parker was a lot earlier than Camden as Andy and I worked opposite shifts so one of us was always home with him. Camden... the "baby" we were of course a bit more relaxed with things, so he wasn't consistent quite as soon.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I got her,at 3mths and she was already house trained!.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

All of mine where house trained before they turned 3 month old, it helped that we had a doggy door and the older ones showed the little ones how to do it.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Holly was 4 months..I slowed the process by not crating right away, then by trying to use the puppy pads in the crate...had I not messed up it probably would have been a few weeks sooner  Memphis was 7 months when we got him, and he was housetrained. Matter of fact, I wonder if he wasn't trained with a bell on the door, cause now when he has to go, he goes to the door knob and noses it. If we don't see him then he comes and paws our feet, as if to say "uh excuse me, I gotta go mom"


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky was about 6 months before I was really comfortable. We didn't have a crate at first and he got a little too used to peeing on the floor especially during the night. So even at four months I had to watch him like a hawk.


----------



## OurShen (Aug 30, 2008)

Shen just turned 5 months and we are fairly confident he is house-trained by now. He has lots of extra freedom now - used to be in the kitchen - and so far so good. I take him out often for a quick pee and he has been running to the door (I guess that is his new way of learning how to ask to go out) and looking at us to go out, too. We give him lots of praise when he does this with, "Wanna go outside?" It's really nice trusting him more and having him in our main living area hanging out with us most the time!!


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Sparky was almost a year old. He kept getting a UTI everytime he started to get the hang of it. I was diligent, but the UTI's really held hime back. Thankfully he hasn't had a UTI in the last several months. I think it is because he doesn't squat so low to the ground now, he pees like a big boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My three girls, i had at 6 weeks old and none of them ever messed in the house - and Quinn, peed on the paper the first night when we got his at 8 weeks and nothing since.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

My puppy caught on very quickly. Only about a couple of weeks. She only had 2 accidents in the house that were our fault because we forgot to take her out right away one morning and she never soiled her crate!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Both Sam and Ike were 9 weeks when they were house broken...they would have the rare accident until they were 4-5 months old. The accidents were always urinating while excited by 1 certain person, which became a family joke. The Vet said their bladder muscles are not completely mature until around 5 months old.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we got the girls at 10 weeks old. (6 months apart) & we haven't had an accident after 13 weeks old.


----------

